
7 coding tasks you should probably not write yourself - lelf
http://blog.newrelic.com/2014/07/08/7-things-never-code/
======
protonfish
I completely agree with everything except logging. Logging is not a complex
task and doesn't need to be compatible with anything. Researching, installing
and learning a logging library will probably take more time than writing your
own, in my experience.

